

Kylin: OLAP engine for Hadoop from eBay - hsshah
http://kylin.io

======
akbar501
The integration with existing BI tools is a big deal. This eliminates the need
to export a subset of data into a relational DB for OLAP.

Incremental refresh of cubes is super important especially when working with
large data sets.

The ACL support and LDAP integration looks nice. Proper access control on top
of BI data is an absolute requirement.

I don't see anywhere this is listed explicitly, but I would guess this works
with data in HBASE not individual files stored in HDFS.

~~~
lukehan
The Cube File is stored on HBase now, it could be extend to otehr KV value
system.

------
dsaha
HDFS is used to store intermediate files for building cubes.

HBase is used to store data cube and execute the query. HBase co-processor is
also used for query processing.

------
fsaintjacques
I can't seem to find the documentation.

~~~
lukehan
the document will coming soon, there are many stuff we have moving from
internal wiki to kyliy.io now.

------
supergirl
what could this mean "extremely large petabytes of data analysis." ?

~~~
boomskats
A good sign of 'enterprise' software: the marketing copy was written by
someone from Marketing.

And then maybe translated to english by someone from accounting

~~~
Terr_
And unthinkingly approved by someone from sales.

